# E39 528i clutch; when did you guys replace?



## SS (Dec 20, 2001)

Hi, guys:

My mileage is getting pretty high and I'm starting to wonder about whether I should prepare myself for clutch replacement, in the event mine dies in the middle of nowhere. I replaced the pressure plate on my E30 at 120k miles or so. 

At what mileage have you guys had to replace your clutches on the E39 528? Any reasonably priced clutch recommendations? If/when I get a new clutch, the stock clutch, or something comparable is fine with me. So, I don't feel compelled to kick out tons of money for anything spectacular unless it was a matter of reliability & durability.

Thanks


----------



## tsaros (Nov 24, 2003)

I got mine changed at ~145000km, it was quite worn down, and i dident have a clue that i should also change the flywheel, so my next clutch+flywheel will go in quite soon (167000km).

Im getting a Rouge flywheel and clutch this time, so hopefully i wont need a new one ever again 
Btw, get rid of the CDV while you are at it if you haven´t allready.


----------



## SS (Dec 20, 2001)

tsaros said:


> I got mine changed at ~145000km, it was quite worn down, and i dident have a clue that i should also change the flywheel, so my next clutch+flywheel will go in quite soon (167000km).
> 
> Im getting a Rouge flywheel and clutch this time, so hopefully i wont need a new one ever again
> Btw, get rid of the CDV while you are at it if you haven´t allready.


Thanks. How much was the cost? By the way, thanks to Dave Zech., my CDV has been gone (well, drilled) for a few years now!


----------



## tsaros (Nov 24, 2003)

SS said:


> Thanks. How much was the cost? By the way, thanks to Dave Zech., my CDV has been gone (well, drilled) for a few years now!


As i recall the clutch and the "throughtbearing"(not sure what the proper name is in english) was around the equivalent of $300 US.

But since my clutch had allready eaten a part of my flywheel i need to change again :\
To bad my mechanic dident inform me of this, have yours checked before getting a new clutch.


----------

